# Quick Links Drop Down does not Display in Chrome



## CMF (Sep 3, 2008)

The link displays OK in Firefox.  Is there anything I can do to have the drop down available when I access the page via Chrome??

Just wondering.

Charles


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 3, 2008)

If the drop downs work in IE and Firefox and not in Google Chrome, sounds like a problem with Chrome (it IS just a beta release, after all).   Several forums have already sprung up to discuss Google Chrome - perhaps you can get some help there.  Here's just one of them:  http://chromespot.com/

The drop-down menus here on TUG BBS do utilize JavaScript.  Be sure you have JavaScript enabled in your Chrome setup.


----------



## CMF (Sep 3, 2008)

It looks like it requires some spooky advanced version of JAVA at that.

Charles


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 3, 2008)

CMF said:


> It looks like it requires some spooky advanced version of JAVA at that.
> 
> Charles



The TUG BBS does not require Java.  It uses Java*Script* (which, despite the similarity of names, is something completely different from Java).   Any modern browser should have JavaScript support built-in, as JavaScript is required for most any website of any degree of complexity -- but you must be sure it is enabled in the browser.


----------

